# how long before a tooth comes through when you can see it under the gum?



## polaris

Just what the title says really!

I am so excited - I was just saying yesterday that Thomas still wasn't showing any signs of getting any teeth and this morning I'm pretty sure that I can see one of his bottom front teeth through the gum! It just looks like a shadow on the gum and the gum looks a bit swollen. He was being a bit of a cranky pants which I put down to not sleeping very well last night but it must be teething pains after all!

So how long you you reckon before the tooth breaks through?

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## EMYJC

Interested to know this too as Lucas has been really suffering and his bottom gum is ready to burst and white, either side is red! I can feel sharpness as well! Hurry up peggies!


----------



## babydevil1989

toby was about 2 weeks after i saw it under the gum! then 2 came thru at once lol xx


----------



## Jolinar

Probably another week or two before the tooth comes through, Nic got two at once and was a right whinge bag the whole week before, bless.


----------



## JenStar1976

Alex's hole appeared in his gum on Thursday afternoon. Today is the first day that we can see the top of the tooth, although we've been able to feel it (it's razor sharp!). x


----------



## polaris

So it looks like I will have another little while to wait. I was hoping a couple of days! So I guess I can look forward to some more unsettled nights!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan wasnt really unsettled with her first tooth until after the hole appeared and I could feel the tooth. (I could feel the tooth 1 day after I noticed the hole starting). I hadnt really noticed any bumps or signs of her tooth under the gum til I saw the hole forming. She's been "teething" for months it seems with chomping on things & pulling off her bottle a lot with pain etc. Once the tooth actually cut through (june 11) - thats when her sleeping stopped - she didnt want bottles or sippycups at all and would scream when anything touched her gums. So she stopped with the teethers & didnt want my finger near her mouth! She had 5 days of being really upset with it. I started noticing her 2nd tooth now under the gum - and she acts like she's teething again.... but she's not super unsettled yet. Just very whiny/grumpy. At least she's sleeping and eating some.... which I'm assuming will stop again once its actually getting through.


----------



## hivechild

How exciting! I hope it comes through soon.


----------



## angelstardust

Anything from a few days to a few months. 

Amber still has no teeth at all!


----------



## polaris

DaisyBee said:


> Megan wasnt really unsettled with her first tooth until after the hole appeared and I could feel the tooth. (I could feel the tooth 1 day after I noticed the hole starting). I hadnt really noticed any bumps or signs of her tooth under the gum til I saw the hole forming. She's been "teething" for months it seems with chomping on things & pulling off her bottle a lot with pain etc. Once the tooth actually cut through (june 11) - thats when her sleeping stopped - she didnt want bottles or sippycups at all and would scream when anything touched her gums. So she stopped with the teethers & didnt want my finger near her mouth! She had 5 days of being really upset with it. I started noticing her 2nd tooth now under the gum - and she acts like she's teething again.... but she's not super unsettled yet. Just very whiny/grumpy. At least she's sleeping and eating some.... which I'm assuming will stop again once its actually getting through.

I think what I saw must have been the hole forming!! Because this evening when I was putting him to bed I could feel the tooth, they really are sharp aren't they! I'm so excited. I hope he doesn't suffer for 5 days with it though, poor Megan.


----------



## history_girls

So jealous Polaris - I think Phoebe is going to be the only child ever to not have any teeth but just go through teething!!!!!


----------



## DaisyBee

Yes they are sooo sharp! I'm glad she's not been liking my knuckle in her mouth as much - cause OUCH! LOL

I heard that once the tooth cuts through that it doesnt hurt them as much.... but obviously not the case with Megan! Hopefully the worst is over for Thomas!

:happydance: for first teeth!


----------

